# Went to the RSPCA today



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I found out something about the past life of my Willoughby. He's my black hooded rat. I adopted him in April and he now lives with my other rats, Jekyll, Hyde, Richelieu and D'Artagnan. Jekyll and Hyde are both from the RSPCA too. 
Anyway, I went back to the shelter today to ask about another rat who was there (but got adopted by someone else yesterday - yay!). I also looked at their VERY cute mice. So, so cute.
Back on topic. I found out Willoughby's back story, back when he was called Squirrel. He belonged to a lady who was admitted to a mental institution. She smuggled him in in a tiny cage but was forced to give him up after a few months when she was found out. I knew he'd been loved, but I had no idea that was his story and it does explain some of his stranger behaviours. I'm so glad I could adopt him and give him four friends and a huge cage, with all the love he can stand. He's still a bit strange, but I'll never stop loving him anyway, and some days he is just unbearably sweet. My little Squibbles.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, finding out about adopted pets is rewarding! And as you said, helps you understand some of their behaviors  Bless you for taking in ratties and mice ^.^ I'm a fan of both as pets. That was a nice story though, at least he was loved  And they all have a wonderful ratty retirement with you!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That almost sounds like a movie script


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

@Laki: I don't have mice, just 5 ratties.  I was looking at the mice in the RSPCA today though, and it's not my fault I don't own them both right now.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

But you DID own them both. That's what I meant! So many people, without a basis for real fear or argument why they 'don't make good pets' squeal in the store and judge those who do choose to enrich their lives. There was only 1 person I met who was actually really afraid of mice.. A full grown man. I worked with him and it was SO easy to spook him by pretending you seen a mouse. I had my sister walk a rat to the store to spook him but he refused to open the office door.  Looking back, we probably shouldn't have enabled his fear with pranking but it was such a good idea at the time bc he was an adult male!! ^.^


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've never owned mice. I just really want them. 

I get rat/mouse fears with people like my old German teacher, who lived through WWII, where they were a real problem and could be quite vicious, but I don't understand how they can't seperate those rats from my gorgeous, sweet, loving, cuddly fluffbundles. Mine would never bite and only want love. 
I was in the vet last week, and someone actually left the waiting room when she found I had rats! I was so shocked. I didn't even have them out, and it's not like I'd have let them roam a waiting room full of dogs anyway. Her dog, gorgeous though she was, is far more dangerous than my little fatties. Oh well. She's missing out.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah, I get the war experience. It's my history focus at school ^.^ So I know about the rats :/ I mean, not like your teacher! But psychologically people cannot differentiate between friendly pets and vermin chewing into a corpse. :.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel sad that the lady couldnt keep him, but he sounds happier with you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor little guy. No wonder he acts strange. lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

SDragon said:


> I feel sad that the lady couldnt keep him, but he sounds happier with you.


I hope so, since he's now in a cage nearly as tall as I am instead of a cardboard box.  I have made him a bit fat, though. :roll: I am a bad person. But he's more cuddley this way.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure he's happier this way too


----------

